# Katrina Victims Check In Thread



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

Please use this as a check in thread, then maybe we can use it to keep track of the best way to get funds to members that need them.

Please feel free to add names that you know and updates and I will TRY to keep this up to date.


Chop-Lives in Metarie, just outside New Orleans, major damage to home. Currently in hotel in Atlanta, will need emergency funds. Able to access PayPal funds: PayPal address for account/cash transfers is [email protected] and the address for credit cards and other forms of payment is [email protected]


rick258-Lives in Metairie, just outside New Orleans. Checked in 8/31. In Dothan, Alabama in hotel. Will need funds, (See post below). PayPal is [email protected]. Rick is going to be very short of cash funds soon, and he can access his bank and PayPal by internet.

adimag-OK in upstate LA, power restored to his home in LaPlace, La. Headed home tomorrow. Will be without internet service for awhile.

revolvergeek-Lives in Baton Rouge. Contacted Sigman 9/1. Everything OK, but very busy.

BigBoy-Status Unknown.

Vhyper007-Status Unknown.

xraydoc-Status Unknown.

SteveC-LEO in Louisiana, OK, working like crazy, has checked in (9/14), received care package from Don (McGizmo). I have asked for contact info and if we can help

RoboCop-LEO in Alabama, checked in 9/1. Safe, minimal home damage. Has offered his home for CPF'ers needing a place to stay for a period of time. Will probably going to NOLA area to help as LEO. "If any stranded members need help feel free to reach me at South Precinct evening shift (3-11pm) Birmingham Police Dept. (205) 254-2793 Leave a message for Officer Hall and any contact numbers you may have."

Tree-OK, with relatives in upstate area. Believes house has minimal or no damage.

Chief Wiggum-Status Unknown, Newly Moved to NOLA area?

Gutwrench-Status Unknown.

SubUmbra-Status unknown, NOLA area?

Nightshade- Checked in, entire street destroyed, I have requested additional contact info.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

AM bump


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

Updated, 3:30PM PDT.


Bill


----------



## Darell (Aug 31, 2005)

I stickied this thread so no more bumps will be needed.


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Darell!!

Hopefully everyone will keep track of it. I keep updating from other threads, but it would be nice if we could get people to keep it all in one thread!

Bill


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Aug 31, 2005)

Excellent idea bwaites. Thank you for organizing this.


----------



## rick258 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi All -- Thanks Bill for starting this thread. I wish everyone in Katrina's path the best of luck in their recovery and hope everyone's families are ok. As far a property devastation and recovery goes, anyone in the direct path of this catastrophic killer hurricane needs all the help anyone can provide us. 

As some of you may know, I live in a suburb of New Orleans (about one air mile form Chop). I volunteer with a government agency in New Orleans and usually stay to provide my services when there is a natural disaster in the area. That was my intention this time as I have a "safe" place to ride out the storm but since I could not take my 85 year old dad with me to my served agency, I decided to evacuate at the last moment. Only had time to pack a couple changes of clothes, some important documents, and some flashlights. 

Bottom line is we are alive, unfortunately I cannot add "and well" because our lives have been devastated. We don't know for sure what has happened to our home but I have seen some televised video very near our house and it looks like our home will be a total loss with virtually everything we owned also destroyed due to water damage. 

Since we decided to evacuate so late, we had to drive to Lake City, FL to find a hotel room for a 1 night stay. I was exhausted from boarding up the windows of our home and securing the yard. Due to trying to follow what was happening with Katrina I had minimial sleep Friday night and Saturday night. We evacuated Sunday around noon. Wanted to go east to Florida due to projected track of storm and most LA residents appeared to evacuating north and west. Ran into horrific traffic so took to back roads and ended up going to Gulfport, MS and then to Laurel, MS and then back down to I-10 somewhere east of Pensacola. Around Crestview, FL we started lookikng for lodging but could not find anything available so continued east thru Tallahassee, FL and then on to Lake City, FL. Arrived around 5am Monday. Had been up for over 24 hours and on road for around 17 hours of hard driving. Rested Monday and tried to follow what was happening in New Orleans. News was discouraging to say the least. Had to find cheaper accomodations so left Lake City, FL on Tuesday morning and ended up in Dothan, AL. Will be here until at least Friday morning as we look for longer term housing as we do not expect to be able to return to New Orleans any time in the foreseeable future (or to work for that matter) and do not have the funds to stay in hotels much longer. 

I will be able to look at this thread occasionally until Thursday night and after that I do not know when I will have internet access again. 

Best wished to all who are suffering from this natural disaster.

Rick


----------



## Topper (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick, I thank you for checking in if you have a paypal addy we need it to help a little if we can.
Topper


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick,

Can you access your PayPal and bank accounts?

If not, will your hotel allow us to pay for your room on credit cards so you can use your cash?

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick258,

You are one of the Polaris participants so it's only fitting that the project help you. I've assembled another Polaris and have located a buyer. The entire purchase price will be forwarded to you when you let us know how you can access funds. Alternatively, let us know where you're staying and I'll credit it towards your hotel bill.

My thoughts are with you and yours.

Wilkey


----------



## LifeNRA (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick258,

Prayers sent for you and your family. I am very sorry to hear of your situation.


----------



## rick258 (Aug 31, 2005)

THANKS one and all for your support. I can access my bank account via internet. pp is [email protected]

Bill - Please send your email address to rick258(at)gmail(dot)com as I need to correspond with you and do not have time to clear my PM's to be able to receive PM's at this time.

Ya'll will never know how much this means to me and my father.

THANKS 

Will check in when I can.

Rick


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick, email sent.


Bill


----------



## LifeNRA (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick,

Paypal sent. Very sorry that it is not much, wish I could do more.


----------



## Topper (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick I sent an E-mail your way
Topper


----------



## jeffb (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick,

PP sent, know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your Dad.

jeffb


----------



## wasabe64 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bill, can you add Gutwrench to the list?


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

Wasabe,


Done, thanks for the addition, any info?

Bill


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 1, 2005)

http://205.252.89.181:8000/live.m3u heres a live scanner


----------



## daloosh (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,

Stay safe and take care of your dad.
Paypal sent.

daloosh

Rick you should temporarily lift the security feature requiring confirmed addresses if you can to make it easier for people to send you funds.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,


PP sent.

Bill


----------



## paulr (Sep 1, 2005)

Rather than just sending money, which hotels etc. stand ready to drain an infinite amount of, I wonder whether CPF'ers on high ground but within reasonable travel distance of the affected areas could offer temporary crash space to people like Rick and Chop, who are currently having to solicit donations to stay in hotels. I'm way too far away myself, but I have some family in eastern Georgia who might be able to put up some visitors for a few days. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 1, 2005)

Bill -

I'm 99% sure Sub_Umbra lives in the NOLA area. Last post 08/18/05.

- Jeff


----------



## Robocop (Sep 1, 2005)

I was grateful to have only minimal damage and no flooding however I live in middle Alabama and was a pretty good distance from the worst parts of the storm.
My entire Dept. is arranging funds as well as manpower to assist the many victims. I have Police friends in the worst areas and I can tell you the damage and misery is horrible to say the least. Myself and other co-workers are also going to be travelling to some of the worst hit areas to assist local police there. FEMA has arranged for all surrounding agencies to participate with a blanket type jurisdiction policy.
My Dept has almost 950 sworn officers and we plan on sending as many as we can spare. I have seen a large increase in victims streaming into my area and the hotels are all full. The call volume has increased to a huge amount and all areas are now feeling the effects.
I live alone in a 3 bedroom home so Chop or any others close by are welcome to stay if need be. I will be checking in here from time to time however I am not sure when I may be leaving for Louisiana. If any stranded members need help feel free to reach me at South Precinct evening shift (3-11pm) Birmingham Police Dept. (205) 254-2793 Leave a message for Officer Hall and any contact numbers you may have. I will do my best to help any way I can and will call when time permits. We are running some extra shifts and gas is getting scarce in the area. With much chaos around the area it has been very busy and I will try to keep in touch. 
I am not sure if our shelters and other emergency options are at full capacity however this is no ordinary emergency and we will make all efforts to assist.

I am still in shock a little as the devastation is incredible and on such a scale as I have never seen. I also can not be certain however I feel that I will be a member of a team of at least 50 officers to go to the coast. If all other departments also send officers we may at least be able to restore some form of living situations or at least a little calm.
Good luck to all who may be victims and we can get through this if we stick together. If I get any other information I will pass it along as soon as possible.
Thanks for checking in on me....Robo


----------



## Sigman (Sep 1, 2005)

Haven't heard from revolvergeek - BTW, he lives in Baton Rouge.

I've got his address if there is someone that can do a "welfare check"?


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,
PPed, take care, i donno what to say..
warren


----------



## LouRoy (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick, our thoughts are with you. I know the coming days will be tough. PP sent.


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick, PP sent from my family and Raggie to you!


----------



## Ginseng (Sep 1, 2005)

I've answered all forwarding requests as of 9:23AM EDT. 

Wilkey


----------



## daloosh (Sep 1, 2005)

Stay safe Robocop, thank you for your service!
daloosh


----------



## Wutda (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,

Prayers and .

Take care.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 1, 2005)

Robocop, I hope you stay safe out there, and thanks for taking care of people.
Rick, PP sent last night.

I'll be splitting proceeds of my wire sales with CPF'ers who need help down south.


----------



## rick258 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for their support. 

Topper -- I have not received any email from you. I can only access my gmail account right now. rick258(at)gmail(dot)com

I should be able to access my PP by later today. I am on a non-secure wireless connection right now and need to find a more secure access point before I start accessing PP and my bank.

Robocop --I have sent you an email with my cel number. Please call as I would like to talk to you about your generous offer.

A little weight is being lifted off the shoulders of dad and myself with the kind offers and support from CPF.

Thanks and God Bless you all.

Rick


----------



## bwaites (Sep 1, 2005)

I emailed you at the address provided.

Please feel free to call or email.

My work phone or cell phone is reachable today. We are closed from 12-1PM PDT so call the cell if necessary. 

Bill


----------



## paulr (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick, Paypal and bank sites use encrypted connections for all the sensitive data. The most important thing is to access from a computer that you trust (preferably your own laptop) to not be compromised. That is, the point of vulnerability is the computer itself, not the network connection. If you're using your own laptop and it doesn't have any viruses or malware, it's perfectly safe to access Paypal through an open wifi connection since the site's encryption protects the data from snooping and tampering. (Just make sure you see the closed padlock icon in the browser and the url in the navigation bar points to the site you expect it to). Be careful of PC's in public places that could easily be tampered with though, even if they're not on wifi.


----------



## Chop (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,

If you can send me an email at [email protected], before I leave, I might be able to check on your house. Leave me your cell phone number.

If you do head back, be sure to stock up on gasoline. Generators drink up the gas.


----------



## Ginseng (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick, 

You have a big PayPal coming your way. Please check when you can and let me know if it got there ok. 

Wilkey


----------



## bwaites (Sep 1, 2005)

Chop, 

Email sent!

Bill


----------



## Sigman (Sep 1, 2005)

Just received a PM from revolvergeek (Danny) in Baton Rouge - he's ok but VERY BUSY. I was glad to hear from him and indeed that he's ok.

Hopefully he'll post when he can.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Sigman, list updated!!


Bill


----------



## Topper (Sep 1, 2005)

Paypal sent to Rick258 I hope it helps a little.
Topper


----------



## adimag (Sep 1, 2005)

Just to update my status, power has been restored to my home in LaPLace, LA and my family will be heading home tomorrow. My wife is principal of Ascenion of Our Lord School and needs to get back ASAP. Our Pastor has said that he already has calls about when displaced students can enroll in our school. He wants to get school reopened by the 12 of Sept if not sooner. We also need to get ready for family that will need a place to stay. I will not have Internet access for quite some time since my ISP was located in New Orleans. Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RPM (Sep 1, 2005)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post...admin move if you like. I just got back from a house boat vacation to Lake Powell to find out about this huge disaster. We were out of touch for nearly 8 days. Although we encountered some extreme situations with weather it was nothing compared to you guys. I'm sending out PP's to help where I can.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## bwaites (Sep 1, 2005)

Adimag, 

Thanks for the update.

Richard, thanks!!!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Sep 1, 2005)

Adimag and all others affected,

If you have email access now, I can email you my phone and you can call us with updates if necessary.

Bill


----------



## Chop (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad to hear that LaPlace is back up and running. That's the closest place to me where I'll be able to restock supplies.

I'm leaving for New Orleans some time tomorrow. Friday, that is. If there are any requests or anything, let me know.

Rick, if you emailed me about your house, I didn't get it.


----------



## rick258 (Sep 1, 2005)

Chop said:


> Rick, if you emailed me about your house, I didn't get it.



Just got back online at our motel room Tony. Sent an email with my cel number 5 min ago. 

Be careful if you make it back to New Orleans.

Take Care
Rick


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick, I sent the remaining funds in my PP account. Hang in there!

Larry


----------



## Chop (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,

I'll keep trying you as I head back to LA.


----------



## rick258 (Sep 1, 2005)

Robocop said:


> I live alone in a 3 bedroom home so Chop or any others close by are welcome to stay if need be. I will be checking in here from time to time however I am not sure when I may be leaving for Louisiana. If any stranded members need help feel free to reach me at South Precinct evening shift (3-11pm) Birmingham Police Dept. (205) 254-2793 Leave a message for Officer Hall and any contact numbers you may have. I will do my best to help any way I can and will call when time permits.
> Thanks for checking in on me....Robo



Robo -- Have emailed and left a message at the number you posted. I included my cel number in my email to you and left it with the Officer I spoke to at your precinct. Would like to talk to you.





paulr said:


> Rick, Paypal and bank sites use encrypted connections for all the sensitive data. The most important thing is to access from a computer that you trust (preferably your own laptop) to not be compromised. That is, the point of vulnerability is the computer itself, not the network connection. If you're using your own laptop and it doesn't have any viruses or malware, it's perfectly safe to access Paypal through an open wifi connection since the site's encryption protects the data from snooping and tampering. (Just make sure you see the closed padlock icon in the browser and the url in the navigation bar points to the site you expect it to). Be careful of PC's in public places that could easily be tampered with though, even if they're not on wifi.



Thanks for the info paulr--never really trusted wireless but don't have any choice right now.




bwaites said:


> I emailed you at the address provided.
> Please feel free to call or email.
> My work phone or cell phone is reachable today. We are closed from 12-1PM PDT so call the cell if necessary.
> Bill



Bill -- Got your email and replied last night. Have your numbers on the pad I am keeping contact info on. I believe I got your PP but my PP receipts go to an account I cannot access right now. Also working without a printer is a pain but in the overall scheme of things I have bigger problems than no printer at this time. 




Ginseng said:


> Rick,
> 
> You have a big PayPal coming your way. Please check when you can and let me know if it got there ok.
> 
> Wilkey



Wilkey -- I have received one PP from you. THANKS




Sigman said:


> Just received a PM from revolvergeek (Danny) in Baton Rouge - he's ok but VERY BUSY. I was glad to hear from him and indeed that he's ok.
> 
> Hopefully he'll post when he can.



Always good to hear of another soul safe that has been in the path of Katrina.



adimag said:


> Just to update my status, power has been restored to my home in LaPLace, LA and my family will be heading home tomorrow. Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers.



andrew - really happy for you and your family. My neighbor across the street's daughter lives in LaPlace and they are hoping all is well with their house so their extended family can move in with her. I believe they are trying to get back tomorrow or the next day. Best of luck.



tvodrd said:


> Rick, I sent the remaining funds in my PP account. Hang in there!
> 
> Larry



Thanks Larry--- You are always willing to help those of us who are having a difficult time. You (and the rest of CPF) truely give hope in times of despair.




Chop said:


> Rick,
> 
> I'll keep trying you as I head back to LA.



Please do Tony. My dad and I are getting little sleep at night due to the situation we are in so once we do get to sleep, we are typically getting up around 9-10am cdt these days.





To ALL CPFers---THANKS THANKS THANKS for all your prayers and best wishes and support. I apologize for not quoting all those who have posted but my time allocated to internet is limited right now. 

Once I am able, I will reply to all those have have been kind enough to send PP and also to those who can only send their best wishes and prayers. My intention was not to smite anyone by not mentioning them personlly at this time....I WILL when able to. 

I have opened all the settings in my PP to be as open as possible. If anyone experiences any problems, I will correct them as soon as I can. I can accept cash and credit cards at [email protected] 
Email contact address is rick258(at)gmail(dot)com

My dad and I had our daily great adventure of going to the grocery store and deciding which fabulous frozen tv dinner we woud feast on tonight. Some of these things are not really that bad.

The people here in Dothan, AL have been very gracious, hospitable, generous, caring -- you get the picture -- They should all be honoray members of CPF as they are treating us like family rather than strangers (which we are to them). Granted there is only so much they are able to do, but with the inhumanity and animalistic behavior going on in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina in many many areas affected, it is refreshing to see there are still great people in this country willing to help total strangers just as we here on CPF help our extended families even though most of us have not met face to face.

God Bless CPF, the United States of America, all those serving our country ( military, civilian contractors, volunteers both at home and anywhere in the world they are serving).

Rick


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick,

PP sent. Best of luck
Brightnorm


----------



## bwaites (Sep 2, 2005)

Rick and Tony,

Glad to hear from both of you and that things are looking up at least a little!

Rick, I did not get any email reply, from you, but that's OK. If I need to help, please try again at [email protected]

Bill


----------



## rick258 (Sep 2, 2005)

Once again my dad and I sincerely appreciate everything CPF and its members has done for us. We are having to leave our hotel today and thus I will have even more limited access to internet for awhile. I have Bill's contact numbers and if I cannot re-establish internet contact, I will be able to at least reach him.

This cannot be said enough. We are humbled by your outpouring and it has made alot of difference to us.

THANKS

Rick


----------



## ZENGHOST (Sep 2, 2005)

PP sent to both Chop and Rick--hope it helps a little. Take care, guys.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 2, 2005)

PayPal sent to both chop and rick258.

rick258 - Glad to hear Dothan treated you right. My mother's family is from just outside of Dothan in Headland. I wish I'd seen this thread earlier, so I could have tried to hook you up with my uncle.

Stay safe!


----------



## Playboyjoeshmoe2 (Sep 2, 2005)

Had good friends in Dothan (is/was UPS hub) They are back in Texas these days.

Here in East Texas I don't have a lot of money to send. Honestly none.

I offer two things. Heartfelt Prayer, and a Travel Trailer on our property that is suitable for a Bachelor, Couple or POSSIBLY couple with a kid or two. I lived in it for a month.

It ain't a bit fancy. I may be able to provide WiFi. 

Eleven dogs live here, but they are mostly harmless. It tends to be very quiet and pretty much quality dark.

I feel this offer is the very least I can do. We had a dinner table discussion about giving someone a place to stay. A CPFer would be perfect!

PM me or email Playboyjoe2002-at-yahoo-dot-com.


----------



## Chop (Sep 2, 2005)

OK guys,

Just wanted to say thanks again. I'm hitting the road for N.O. Since Rick is staying put, get in touch with him if you need anything from me. I hate to volunteer Rick for this, but I have no choice. Anyway, he has my number and web access. I'll have my phone, but no web access.

Hopefully, I'll be back within a month or so.

Thanks,


----------



## MrMom (Sep 2, 2005)

I am quite a distance away and given that many will be displaced for several months I would like to offer a spare bedroom in my home to a CPFer affected by this disaster. I live in the Western NY region.


----------



## cy (Sep 2, 2005)

Robo, take care if you head down that way...


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 4, 2005)

has anyone seen cajonbabe she is from that area if i recall but perhaps she moved to texas .has anyone seen here?


----------



## Tree_2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all, 

Tree here, just checking in. I haven't had time to read all what's going on here at CPF. I only get to an internet connection once a week or so. I posted my story in this thread. I'll be going back to the West Bank on Wednesday morning to get the cats, cloths, computer and supplies to stay at the camp for, well... as long as we have to. 

My wifes job is being relocated to Baton Rouge, but we don't know how long that will take since it seems a bunch of businesses are doing the same thing and rental properties are being snatched up.

Everyone here is ok, shaken but not stirred. Guess we have to figure out how to start over. At least some of the movie industry is still in Baton Rouge so hopefully I can get some work when my leg heals.

I should be here for a while (at the house with internet) because they are close to some places I can get Physical Therapy for my leg so I can get walking again ASAP.

As usual the CPF community pulls through with help.


----------



## Chop (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

Chop here and I just wanted to check in. I've tried to get in touch with Rick, but was only able to leave voice mail. I think I left voice mail, anyway. The cell systems are screwed down here.

I was at my house today and yesterday. Things are pretty bad down here, even for the "lucky" ones like me. My entire first floor is toast along with everything that was in it. I also lost a lot on the second floor because the roof gave way in spots. Three trees in my front yard were up rooted taking most of my sidewalk and driveway with them. It appears that my house and the one across the street from me were stuck by tornadoes. I had about two feet of water in my shop and sections of my house. Other sections got about a foot.

All of the courts are closed down here so I'm not doing any lawyering. It also looks like I might get screwed on that contract that I was depending on. It turns out that I ( and a bunch of others ) forgot about the "natural disaster" clause in it that allows the people who write the checks to terminate our contracts in the event of a natural disaster. I don't think that our "boss", so to speak, would do this, but who knows what the board will decide to do. In any case, I haven't heard from the office yet, so that's still up in the air. On the whole, the board and my boss have been very good to us and a contract termination would really surprise me, but it could happen. It also seems that the insurance companies have gotten together and adopted some sort of policy to limit their exposure. There have been many complaints on the radio about the insurers trying to deny coverage to cover temporary housing, although that probably won't affect me, since I was renting to own. It's looking like I had a hole in my coverage and I'm going to loose out on the contents of my house, although the house should be covered. Eventually anyway.

Since I did contracting work to get through law school, it looks like I'm going to be going back to that. The way things are going, I should be able to get a job in the next month or two.

Believe it or not, I am one of the lucky ones. I know some that lost their whole family.

I just wanted to let you guys in on the state of affairs down here. It's pretty bad down here. With the money that I've received from you guys, I've been able to get a good generator and a really good chain saw. So far, I've had to clear three roadways where people couldn't leave their homes in their cars because both entrances to their street were blocked. There were actually men crying at one tree where you could see that they had tried to move the tree blocking the street by taking limbs off with a hand saw. The chain saw the YOU GUYS bought made short work of the trees and actually freed these people from their virtual prisons. On another street that we (my son and I)cleared, the stranded womans lips were actually cracked and bleeding due to dehydration. She didn't have power to boil water and couldn't go and get any water or food. She literally ate a can of pork and beans that I opened with my pocket knife out of the can.

I picked up a bunch of emergency supplies from a distribution center for me and my family and wound up giving it all away before I got back to my house. There were literally women with children standing on the side of the road waving at passers by for help. Between today and yesterday, I must have given away five cases of MREs, 15 gallons of water, and about 40 gallons of gas. Again, I have to say, we in Metairie were the lucky ones.

I'm not trying to cry on your shoulders. I just wanted to give you an idea of what's going on down here and to give you an idea of the difference that you guys have made. What you have provided me with has not only helped me and my family, but has also allowed me to help others.

Without the help that you guys have sent, I really don't think that my family would have made it. In terms of physical possessions, we've lost just about everything, but we are still together and have each other.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Tree!

Please post your PayPal addy or send it to me at icebreakit<at>gmail.com

I need to get a couple of bucks to you. Living in a camp can get expensive and I'll bet it is a more difficult task with that leg bummed up.

Chop -

Doesn't like any fun. I don't suppose the mailman is showing up these days. Is there anything you need that I could ship to you?


----------



## bwaites (Sep 7, 2005)

Chop and Tree,


Thanks for the reports!!

Please post if there is anything specific, and please let us know if and when more funds are necessary.

Chop, if you hear from Rick and he doesn't have access, let us know!

Rick, 

If you have access to a 'puter, please post a note!

Bill


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Bill, I didn't see that. Tree got some dough?


----------



## js (Sep 7, 2005)

Chop (and Rick and any others)

BE SURE TO LET US KNOW WHEN MORE FUNDS WILL BE NEEDED.

I'd prefer to donate money direct to people, rather than to the red cross, although I did that as well. But it's a great feeling to see the direct results of what you donate. It's good to be able to do SOMETHING to help.

And we all know that this is only the beginning. I for one am expecting to continue contributing.

So let us know. That's an order!


----------



## nethiker (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife told me today that the resort she's working at here in Montana is looking to hire a few people who lost jobs and homes from Katrina. There is dorm style housing for singles and possibly a trailer or two for families. They are trying to find the appropriate agency to lists these jobs, but I thought I would toss it out here if anyone affected is interested in hospitality. Please PM me with contact info to inquire further.

Greg


----------



## KevinL (Sep 7, 2005)

Chop, that story is awesome. Be sure to get back to us, we're more than willing to help.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 7, 2005)

Just giving was reward enough, but to hear how it is helping is icing on the cake. The real story, though, is your attitude through this, Chop. Giving a little is easy, but maintaining like you are through such a difficult time can't be. My hats off to you!


----------



## bwaites (Sep 7, 2005)

So far as I know, Tree hasn't asked or implied a need for funds.

Tree, how's it going, need any help?

I too, prefer to help those in need directly, though I also donate to larger organizations. 

Jim and I talked about this last week, and we both feel that this will be a continuing need and that we will all need to continue donations for a while!

Keep up the good work!!

Bill


----------



## mrandychen (Sep 7, 2005)

pp on the way Chop

thanks for giving back what was given to you, thumbs up!


best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Tree (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello again,

I have my desktop now in Lafayette so now I can check in and get email. My house was ok except for the damage my cats did to the carpet and the unbelievalble stench when cleaning out the fridge. The cats are now in Baton Rouge with my wifes Godmother. Hopefully we can move back in 3 weeks. By then I hope some stores will have opened, as of now it's an hour to get gas or groceries from the westbank.

As for funds we seem to be ok for the moment. I can't access the bank to withdraw funds but I can use my ATM at stores like Wal-Mart, can't get cash though. Since I can't work right now and even when I am eventually able to there is no entertainment or film work anywhere near home anymore so the funds will run out quick when we get back and have to pay the big bills again. 

Please take care of those who are immediately in need, but if anyone feels the need to give, my PayPal address is [email protected] .


----------



## paulr (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope you will be able to get FEMA and red cross relief soon (supposedly $2000 per person from each). FEMA has been close to useless about actual emergency services so let's hope they do better at writing checks and staying out of the way.


----------



## Tree (Sep 8, 2005)

I haven't made it to Red Cross yet, but other members of my family who are staying with us have. They said they don't have money to give out that Louisiana is slow to get it going, but they came back with more toiletries and canned goods than we know what to do with, not to mention pizza and some killer chicken spaghetti. FEMA should be in town this weekend and I am registering tonight so they should have those gift cards or something to hand out I hope.


----------



## LifeNRA (Sep 8, 2005)

Tree,

Paypal sent. It is not much at all and I wish I could do more.
Take care and God bless.
Jeff


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 9, 2005)

Billy -

Couple of bucks sent to your PayPal addy... [email protected]

When you get to where you can take on some gigs give these folks a shout:

*The Agency, Inc.
*802 West 8th Street, Little Rock, AR 72201
*Phone:* (501) 374-8903

That's a talent agency. I'm not personal friends with the lady that runs the joint but I know folks that speak highly of her. I do know that she knows a lot of people in the entertainment business so she may be able to hook you up with folks in your particular genre.

- Jeff


----------



## Tree (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the funds guys! It sure feels good to know there are friends out there on this wild web we have with a good heart. :thanks: And CPF is full of them. :twothumbs


----------



## Topper (Sep 9, 2005)

I will try to send abit, I suck bigtime at that, as Sasha knows, I can't seem to walk and chew gum at the same time. EDIT> someone got paypal I hope it was you< end edit<<<
Topper


----------



## bwaites (Sep 9, 2005)

Tree, can you PM me your contact numbers, if you have them?

Also any needs for the next 2 weeks or so.

We're trying to get the funds from the raffle headed somewhere where they can so some good!

Bill


----------



## DieselDave (Sep 9, 2005)

I may feel bad later for asking this but...To all you amateur sleuths time to go to work. It goes without saying, Don’t get too personal or invade anyone’s privacy.

I need as much contact info as I can get on the following members. Full name, home phone, cell, e-mail, address, Mother's phone or whatever. I need a way to make contact with them. A phone they would answer would be the best. Keep in mind that some of these folks may be displaced in other states, I just don't know. The more info. I can piece together the better. 

*DO NOT POST THE CONTACT INFO. IN THIS THREAD OR ANYWHERE ELSE* e-mail me what you come up with.

If you need to talk to me directly, e-mail me your phone number with the hours I can call you.

Last thing. If you know of another CPF member that's suffering from Katrina e-mail me that info. as well.

Do not PM me after tonight as I will be at work and cannot access CPF from there but I can get e-mail. I will also check back here later tonight and tomorrow night.

Contact bwaites with other questions while I’m away.

Members I want info. on: *(REMEMBER, E-MAIL ME THE INFO., DO NOT POST HERE* If I spelled one wrong, sorry, figure it out for me.

Tree *(Contact info. complete)*
Chop 
Rick258
revolvergeek *(Contact info. complete)*
Robocop 
Bigboy
Vhyper007
XRAyDoc
SteveC 
Chiefwiggum 
gutwrench
Sunumbra
Cajunbabe

e-mail: [email protected] 
Thanks,
DieselDave


----------



## paulr (Sep 9, 2005)

Um, several of those have been posting here in the thread or elsewhere on cpf. The others should have email addresses registered with the board. As moderator you should be able to email them. I see some point to wanting to know that they're ok. Beyond that, I don't think it's good to pursue more detailed personal or contact info about them unless they want to supply it themselves.


----------



## StoneDog (Sep 9, 2005)

FWIW, I poked around the Members List to see how many of the outstanding names have been on CPF recently. These are, of course, as of 9/9.
EDIT: I just missed the last two posts - looks like I left a couple out. 
*---------*
*BigBoy-Status Unknown.*
Last activity was 8/30.

*Vhyper007-Status Unknown.*
Last activity was yesterday.

*xraydoc-Status Unknown.*
Last activity was 8/24.

*SteveC-LEO in Louisiana, Status Unknown.*
Last activity was 8/14.

*Chief Wiggum-Status Unknown, Newly Moved to NOLA area?*
Last activity was 9/2.

*Gutwrench-Status Unknown.*
Last activity was 9/3.

*SubUmbra-Status unknown, NOLA area?*
Last activity was 8/22.
----------
I'm not sure if this really tells us anything - some folks could be fine but just aren't checking CPF right now. Others could have been on recently despite being caught in the worst of it. 

Jon


----------



## DieselDave (Sep 9, 2005)

paulr said:


> Um, several of those have been posting here in the thread or elsewhere on cpf. The others should have email addresses registered with the board. As moderator you should be able to email them. I see some point to wanting to know that they're ok. Beyond that, I don't think it's good to pursue more detailed personal or contact info about them unless they want to supply it themselves.



Paul maybe your right, it's not my first choice but it seems many of them haven't posted. If they are on-line and read this thread which I would assume they would, then they can send me their info. and I can mark them as contact made and we can stop the search. Unless I make contact with them personally or make some other arrangements then they won't be getting any money from the CPF benefit raffle and we want to help. I’m sure some of them are fine and need nothing. I am just trying to contact them to find out their status. If they are in serious need I am betting they won’t mind if I try to contact them and I am keeping the info. to myself anyway and will delete it when we are done. 

I only have limited time to work on this and want to get them help as soon as I can so this is how I've chosen to do it. As I wrote in my post, "Don’t get too personal or invade anyone’s privacy.”

If you would like to help and get the ones posting directed to this thread and myself that would be great. Send them PM’s or e-mail’s for me and have them contact me or let me know they are fine and want to be left alone. All the above works for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tree (Sep 10, 2005)

PM sent to bwaites.


----------



## Tree (Sep 10, 2005)

Sigh, it just keeps getting better.

One of my two cats who were left at my wifes Godmothers house was attacked by either other cats or a racoon and is in the vet not responding to medication. She was already low in spirit and probably a bit dehydrated when we brought her to her new temp home. They think she was attacked Wednesday night because they couldn't find her and on Thursday they saw her under a car looking worn out. By Friday they dragged her out to find bite marks on her back and stomach and she could hardly move.  The vet said to call back on Monday to see if her condition improves. She was the old sweet cat that's been around since before we were married.

This is not what we need right now.


----------



## Tree (Sep 10, 2005)

Now that I'll be faced with a several hundred dollar vet bill, :sigh: I thought of a way those with a little time can help. :help: On my web site listed in my signature, I have some ads on most of the pages. If some people with a little time could click on those ads and meander a bit I can get paid that way. Google already sent me an email saying they will work with me if I need the money before the usual time they send it.

If this is not cool to post here please let me know and I'll delete this post.

:thanks:


----------



## bwaites (Sep 10, 2005)

PP on the way from me, Tree!


Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 12, 2005)

who is all still missing?confuseing post


----------



## KevinL (Sep 12, 2005)

I dropped by to read the blog, view the pics and give you a few clickthru's. Not much but I hope it helps 

The pics of New Orleans are interesting, you have some nice cityscapes and evening shots. Those pics are now valuable reminders of all the good times.


----------



## Tree (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Kevin, at this point every bit helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chop (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys,

Is there anyone that hasn't been heard from in the Jefferson/Metairie area of Louisiana? I've done just about all that I can around my home and can't go back for a while anyway, so maybe I could have a look see. I still haven't heard from Rick either.

Tony


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 13, 2005)

SteveC is OK and I got a latest E-mail from him on the 10th of Sep. He is working with folks who now are going in on S&R . I guess they initially were needed to take care of some of the problems hindering S&R.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 13, 2005)

Sub_Umbra. I'm 99% sure he lived in NOLA. Problem is I don't have an email or phone or real name. Maybe someone that he bought from or sold to could tell us. I'm a little concerned about the guy.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm concerned about quite a few folks, unfortunately, we don't have REAL names and addresses for quite a few of them on the list.


Bill


----------



## nightshade (Sep 14, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers to all affected by Katrina.My thanks and prayers to all who have responded to Katrina's effects. I lived on a sleepy street in Bay St.Louis, Mississippi. The street is gone. Yet damage in neighboring Pass Christian where my youngest daughter attended school is mind-boggling.The south side of the city below I-10 is in ruins. Not just homes but entire neighborhoods and the business areas. Many historic structures that survived Hurricane Camille are simply no more. I have seen wide scale destruction in other countries due to military service.To see it in your town ,on your block is surreal. The number of residents who made the choice to stay is heartbreaking. To everyone who are giving their time,money and effort to the clean-up and restoration thank you.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 14, 2005)

Nightshade -

Let me get this straight. Before the hurricane you lived in Bay St. Louis and now your street is gone?

Thanks for checking in. It sounds like you and your family got out of harm's way but your home didn't fare well.

bwaites -

If I understand Nightshade's post correctly could we put him on the list for a bit of help?

----------

- Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Sep 14, 2005)

Nightshade, we need any contact info you can give us.

Please PM me or email/PM DieselDave and tell us how we can help. There are fairly significant funds available to help from the generous CPF family if we can get them to you.

Bill


----------



## Tree (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope everyone can check in that was affected. I'm sure some of those who we haven't heard from don't have internet wherever they are.

I on the other hand am back home and have dial up. I'll be checking in once a day or so. The house seems ok except for the stench leftover from the fridge and a few shingles missing. We cleaned the fridge out with bleach and water, but it will have to be replaced ASAP. We got a little financial help from FEMA and the food stamp office so that will ease things a little. Things are slowly starting to re-open on the West Bank.

An update on my cat: She survived, but is not eating. She has large wounds on her belly with decaying skin as well as wounds on her back. She is still in Baton Rouge until we can go get her. The other cat we left there is losing her fur from nervousness. At least they are still alive.

Thanks to all who helped, I hope every member who was affected reports in so they can get help too.

Billy


----------



## turbodog (Sep 15, 2005)

If any CPF member is traveling through Jackson, MS area you're free to contact me. I live in the area and will be happy to offer what help I can.

PM if interested.


----------



## DieselDave (Sep 15, 2005)

Ditto Turbodog's offer if you will be coming through Pensacola. PM me for a cell # if you need it. Please give me as much lead time as you can allthough I know that will be tough. Seriously, call, PM or e-mail me. I may have a pointer or two for cleaning up after the storm as well as supplies.

David


----------



## Robocop (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone heard from Rick lately? I got a message at my precinct some time past and was not available to get it. Our message system is only as good as the desk officer and well that is not saying very much. I believe it may have been from Rick as I just read that he tried to reach me...sorry if I missed you Rick and check your PM when you can. 
We have been very busy here and I am just getting back to my usual CPF routine. I was amazed at how many victims escaped to my area and the relief efforts have kept us all busy. I am happy to see so many that did escape and also for the members here who are still with us.
I was shocked at how many Police as well as civilians lost everything. My Dept. is sending officers down on a 5 day rotation with about 40 to 50 going on each trip. We are also hosting many police families and the devastation is incredible and really un-imaginable until you see it.
If anyone can get me some addresses and true names in private I may be able to check on them. I have many friends from work in the worst areas right now and I may be able to get some kind of update or at least the condition of their area. The worst problem is communication and from what I can see the cell service is still spotty at best. The police have 500 radios donated by the Feds and are making due for now in the areas worst destroyed.
We were very lucky here and had wind damage mostly and no power for some time. The worst part for my area is the incredible surge of people seeking refuge. We have several places set aside to help and it is slowly returning to some form of a normal process. It is sad for many as they are forced to simply try to start over and blend in with nothing more than what they left with.
I have been able to read most of these posts and I can say I am amazed at the class of people on this forum. It is nice to see so many who offer help and support to other members. I hope that all involved will recover and I will check back here from time to time.


----------



## Robocop (Sep 18, 2005)

Just tried to send Rick a PM and it got rejected saying his box was too full. Anyone heard from him lately? I sent a regular E-Mail also however do not know if it made it.
GreenLED check your PM also when you can...I appreciate the thoughts from you. I will check back in as soon as I can and I was very happy to see that Chop is safe as well as his family.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to check in. I've been in New
Orleans, in the 'Top of the Triangle' in the Marigny, just a couple 
blocks from the French Quarter for the whole event. I was afraid to 
leave my house much of the time for fear that NOPD thugs would 
strong-arm me out of the city. With the NOPD in *total collapse* the 
mayor jumped on a strategy of forcing everyone to evacuate so his 
thieving toothless minions would be less of a political embarrassment 
to him. My house was not damaged by wind or rain. We did not flood. 
That made no difference to the City. Dealing with the City was 
actually far more of a challenge than the storm. Untold millions in 
property damage from the storm and looters is *directly attributable* to
this poorly thought out policy that kept home owners from even evaluating,
let alone tarping their damaged roofs. The restoration of services 
continues to be bogged down by this decision as utility crews must either 
break into properties for routine access to meters -- or wait for 
locksmiths to arrive to pick the locks. In my part of town *every*
gas meter must be disconnected and they are ALL behind locked doors
or gates. Looters go behind the utility crews with the knowledge that 
the B&E part of their job _has already been done for them._

On the other hand, all of the Federal agents I dealt with were top
notch. The same was true for the 82nd Airborne and ALL of the other
military/National Guard troops. In our daily dealings with all of
the various Feds and troops, none of them ever gave us away to the
NOPD. The utility guys were thrilled to find _anyone_ at home
who could just let them in so they could get their work done more
quickly -- so they never pimped us out to the NOPD either.

My power came back on *six weeks* after the storm; the City announced
that the water was drinkable the day before. So they say. My land-line
is down and may stay that way for another month or two so I'm posting
this on someone else's box. I probably won't be posting much for the 
foreseeable future. The gas utility situation is just as bad as the 
phones. No garbage pickup yet, either.

We were pretty well prepared for this event. I looked for this
apartment for over a year with just this storm in mind. My primary
water system can treat 32,000 gal (no typo) without needing city
water pressure or electricity. We've still got enough food to last
for another three months. I didn't realize until recently that we
have enough batteries to last a couple years.

Mrs Umbra and Stinky the cat are fine, too.

All three of us refuse to accept "Katrina Victim" status.

I miss you all very much.

Hope to be back soon.

Sub


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 11, 2005)

Sub -

Dang, man! I was wondering about you. A lot of people were.

*Please post your PayPal addy or PM it to bwaites, DieselDave or me*.

Your extended CPF family would like to send you a little boost. You know, just to make things a little smoother? Yea, yea I know; yer a tough bastid...self sufficiant and all so consider it a favor to the rest of us to let us pitch in a little.

I get it. No victim sn!t for you. I believe there is a group of CPFers that are Katrina Victors. How's that?

I remember you telling me a little bit about your place. Sounds like it worked out just the way you planned. I didn't know about the 32,000 gal. water treatment capability though. That's awesome.

Thanks for letting us know some details about what it was actually like. Amazing stuff.

Don't forget about that PP addy, Sub. If not for you or Mrs. Sub Umbra then for Stinky. A couple of cans of tuna might be appreciated to contribute to that lovely breath. He's got a reputation to maintain.

bwaites -

How about that for a check in post? Wow.

Darell or admins -

I didn't realize this thread had come unglued. Could it be re-stickied? Not all our guys have checked in yet.

---------------------

- Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope DieselDave (or one of the others) will resticky it, as even the ones who have checked in are not out of the woods yet!

Great post Sub!! I love people who take the initiative and actually provide for themselves!!

Ditto on the PP addy if you have access!

Bill


----------



## DieselDave (Oct 11, 2005)

Sub Umbra,
Glad you are doing well. Someone get me an address, paypal or cell number.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow!

I got my landline back today -- way ahead of schedule!!! So I'm 
back on my own box at home. I feel like I've been made whole.



Icebreak said:


> Sub -
> ...Your extended CPF family would like to send you a little boost...
> 
> - Jeff



Thanks everyone, but you know what? You have already given me 
a boost!

The offer makes me feel really great but it would be totally wrong
to throw any of your resources towards me. As I've said on a couple
other threads -- I'm the luckyest man on Earth. I don't want to take
it away from someone who can use it.

All Katrina really took from me was a little time...and that's really 
no biggie when I try to look at the bigger picture.

Thanks again,
Sub


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 14, 2005)

That's cool, Sub. Bill and some of the others got it rolling. Unsurprisingly, CPFers stepped up to the plate and are continuing in their efforts. As per usual, Sasha put a ton of effort into it.

Some time in the future I’d like to hear more about your experience, planning and strategies.

Glad to hear you are able to use your own tower now. Welcome back to the world?

----------------

- Jeff


----------



## js (Oct 18, 2005)

Sub,

You are the freakin' MAN! Good to have you back on-line and glad you and yours are all OK!


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 29, 2011)

Six years ago today.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 29, 2011)

Good reminder, StarHalo. We all learned a lot from Katrina. I'm pleased that though some tremendous houses in Mississippi are lost forever they are mending their state well. I'm pleased that though New Orleans may never be what it was in the 70's, it has remained, as I thought it would, a most important port of economic importance, hosts a fine NFL team and populated still by some that know what "The Big Easy" really means.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 30, 2011)

I rarely quote the Greatful Dead but, "...What a long, strange trip it's been"
It's great to see you guys around.

Sub


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 2, 2015)

This week's _This American Life_ podcast (Episode #565 "Lower 9+10") is a walking tour of the Lower Ninth ward of New Orleans on this tenth anniversary of Katrina, with in-depth survivor and evacuee interviews; a must-listen show to have an idea of how damaging the storm was even for those who fled well ahead of time.


----------



## paulr (Aug 31, 2021)

StarHalo said:


> Six years ago today.


I guess this is an ok necro: And on 16th anniversary yesterday, Ida arrived. NOLA seems to be handling it a lot better than it did Katrina, though power is out everywhere.


----------

